
US labor organization urges game developers to unionize in open letter - symisc_devel
http://www.gamasutra.com/view/news/336812/US_labor_organization_urges_game_developers_to_unionize_in_open_letter.php
======
max76
How does a group form an industry wide union? The level of coordination
required seems very very high.

